# What TISSOT are you wearing today?



## cairoanan

A lot of other watch brands have a daily picture thread, let's start one for Tissot.

Today, it's the PRS516 on shark mesh.


----------



## Odie

Casio Defector, Tissot Expert Solar:


----------



## badger98

I put the old T-Touch back in "summer mode" today, swapping the SS bracelet out for the NATO strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61

Love my Visodate. The curved tip of the second hand is a classy touch.


----------



## Houls

I keep trying to take this one off and wear one of my other watches but I just can't seem to do it. It's so comfortable, good looking and accurate. The Powermatic 80 is running -2 secs per day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo




----------



## spyderpilot

The same Tissot I have been wearing since 2005. My Seastar 1000 automatic.


----------



## sirena

My trusty Visodate


----------



## Marv Sabino

PRS516 on Ducati Black & Red Premium NATO Strap


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

T-Navigator on a modified Cincy Strap Works NATO...


----------



## julio13

Seastar 1000 Auto chrono


----------



## cairoanan

Trying the red stitched rally strap from Geckota on the prs516 - perfect match imo.


----------



## Drumguy

Visodate


----------



## sticky

The orange Seastar chrono.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## joepac

This got me through my very busy Friday at work. Now I have a 3 day weekend! Yee

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

I took the bracelet off my Seastar today for the first time and I'm trying different straps. It's so comfortable on a nato.


----------



## opus

Couturier


----------



## Odie




----------



## Nemo




----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Couturier 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Reflections and Donuts...Happy Friday!


----------



## Rebnats

T Touch Classic


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

PRS516









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## man.basilis

tissot couturier chronograph


----------



## roknfreewrld

Oldie but a goodie


----------



## Maddog1970

My new TT2 today....


----------



## John.Marx

PRC200 from the beaches of Surfers Paradise, Australia. Not a bad day in the office!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron1n

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> Reflections and Donuts...Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 8959426
> View attachment 8959434


I just received mine in the mail a few days ago. Got the same, but with the stainless steel bracelet. Love it so far. Heavy but doesn't wear like it at all.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron1n




----------



## Ron1n

Does anybody find their bracelet gets scratched a lot easier with Tissot than other watches? Both my Tissots are scratch magnets.


----------



## Nemo

Ron1n said:


> Does anybody find their bracelet gets scratched a lot easier with Tissot than other watches? Both my Tissots are scratch magnets.


So easy to buff and polish too. In less than 30 seconds my titanium band are like new!!


----------



## asmd

PR100



bought this new in 2000-ish.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

This....

















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ec8_civic

Also latest addition to the collection


----------



## Nemo




----------



## cairoanan

roknfreewrld said:


> Oldie but a goodie
> View attachment 9013041


That's a great looking dial! Haven't seen that one before.


----------



## joepac

roknfreewrld said:


> Oldie but a goodie
> View attachment 9013041


Gorgeous! What model is that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champb1985

Today's tissot


----------



## chptrk67




----------



## joepac

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Continuing the topic for today and next. Tissot Carson P80.


----------



## toomann




----------



## Spirit of the Watch

a few days ago, but still rocking it ;-)


----------



## cairoanan

Prs516 back in rotation - still on Geckota rally


----------



## DougG

Posted this in today's affordables WRUW but what the heck, I'll put it here as well. My much-loved PRS516 today of course. The nicks in the bezel near 45 and 60... I'll never forget when I accidentally smacked the watch really hard on a metal door jamb at work not long after I first bought it more than two years ago. Doesn't bother me at all now and depending on the angle of the light you don't even know the nicks are there - but back then, what a _sickening_ feeling it was.


----------



## laff79




----------



## Champb1985

Today's V8


----------



## Artick

Seastar 1000 auto chrono today


----------



## Houls

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## v8chrono

1970 Tissot T12 Tri-Compax Valjoux 7736


----------



## Tony N

Just received in the mail


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tony N

A slightly better photo, taken earlier today


----------



## Poseiden

My first Tissot, excellent quality. Hope to get a few more later.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## sticky

Blue Seastar 3 hander.


----------



## DougG

Wearing my beloved PRS516 this morning.


----------



## badger98

Just got the battery replaced in the Navigator 3000 and she's back in the rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinoc

One more Visodate here..


----------



## tinitini




----------



## Hergest

Tour De France edition.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Tony N

Just changed the strap to a nice new black alligator


----------



## joepac

Haven't worn this in some time

T13 Quickster



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## c9e

PRS 516 Quartz Chronograph on a new Di-Modell Saddle Dakar...









With a buckle swap.


----------



## v8chrono

Snap. Kept mine on the original bracelet, as I find it very comfortable, sits nicely on my wrist too.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Spirit of the Watch

This Le Locle, the one I saw in a shop window in Cevahir Mall (Sisli, Istanbul).


----------



## sticky




----------



## n4speed

Wearing my newly acquired Tissot  which will be there on my wirst for a long time over my Casio's


----------



## Ursus

Tissot Visodate on a brown boar strap


----------



## JDom58

Tissot PRC 200 Automatic


----------



## minuteman62

Sporting this PRC100 Titanium today.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

My "Dark Knight" V8 Chronograph


----------



## sticky

PRS516 3 hander.


----------



## ram71

My Tissot PR 100 Automatic


----------



## DougG

Wearing my lovely Le Locle today.


----------



## sabba

PRS516


----------



## Tarika777

My Tissot T-race




























Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ursus

And yes, i need to adjust the date


----------



## tinitini

A PRC 200 for today : my only quartz watch


----------



## pdxwatchguy

Just added a Visodate as my second time piece. I love how simple and elegant this piece is!


----------



## cairoanan

The prs516 on black and white Geckota rally


----------



## PaulOLoughlin

Visodate white dial, leather strap replaced with Milanese mesh. 

I liked the mesh strap on the black dial but already had a black dial watch (plus, I didn't like the white date wheel on a black dial) so bought white dial and switched the band. 

Now I'm considering replacing the second hand with a blued one.


----------



## cwidmer743

1967 Visodate. Although I'm fairly certain the crystal has been replaced. Don't see these with cyclops...


----------



## v8chrono

T12 Super-compressor from 1972


----------



## Tiberius1

did you buy the mesh strap separate or come with the watch?i like that strap as well..especially the good quality one from Breitling superocean heritage...


PaulOLoughlin said:


> Visodate white dial, leather strap replaced with Milanese mesh.
> 
> I liked the mesh strap on the black dial but already had a black dial watch (plus, I didn't like the white date wheel on a black dial) so bought white dial and switched the band.
> 
> Now I'm considering replacing the second hand with a blued one.


----------



## B3stia

PRC 200


----------



## Ursus

Visodate on a brand new 'antique brown' strap. As usual... I just noticed I havent set the date for today


----------



## darklight111




----------



## heb

Just got this one in the mail today. Nice looking piece and if you can believe it, the second hand strikes at all the chapters.

heb


----------



## HammyMan37

Getting ready to head out to watch PSU! Gotta have a least a lil blue in it!


----------



## teb1013

PR100.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no-time

Tissot T-Touch Expert Solar Tour de France edition








Although I haven't worn it at all yet ... due to my work it might get scratched easily.


----------



## javadave61

Visodate


----------



## Ursus

Visodate here as well still


----------



## DougG

Wore my Le Locle today.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Chrono_Man

PRS516 Auto Chrono!


----------



## Chrono_Man

Although it's large, it doesn't feel that large


----------



## Chrono_Man

I regret selling mine


javadave61 said:


> Love my Visodate. The curved tip of the second hand is a classy touch.


----------



## Tagman1000

Silver visodate here!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Ursus




----------



## Germanox

Grandad's watch, the one that started the collection !


----------



## mennogreg




----------



## powerband

Heiner said:


> View attachment 10073786


Please, more!

What size wrist do you have?

.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Haven't worn the PRC200 in ages. It's like falling in love all over again.


----------



## Ursus




----------



## brandon\

My first Tissot. It's taken me 5+ years in this hobby to get a Tissot - or any Swatch Group watch. I've had tons on my radar, but they kept getting bumped by other purchases. But I got a hankering for a square/rectangle/tonneau/tank/etc&#8230; shaped watch and this popped up on eBay. $120 for a gently used Tissot wasn't bad.


----------



## Relojes

Seastar
View attachment 10355026


The day/date might give away that that is not today's picture.


----------



## Besbro

Love my Visodate!!!


----------



## Dejadragon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Proby01

a good old Tissot Sideral 1970... just got it.... lovely blue dial...


----------



## DMCBanshee

Tissot SeaStar to play in the Igloo with my son!


----------



## Tineen

Hey bro, my Tissot Seastar Powermatic says hello from the UK


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## tornadobox

PRC 200 Powermatic 80 ref. T055.430.16.057.00

Just got it in today!

Definitely want to get it on a nato strap.


----------



## Breguet hands

My first vintage Tissot


----------



## jcnorway

My one and only Tissot so far. Love this one! Tissot T-Classic Couturier Automatic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcnorway

jcnorway said:


> My one and only Tissot so far. Love this one! Tissot T-Classic Couturier Automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures taken yesterday right after unboxing so that's why it says Thursday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Today im wearing my Tissot quadrato as im dressed semi casual and goes well with what im wearing


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## sticky




----------



## zokissima

Tissot PRC 200 Quarts white face chrono on ss bracelet:









How does one embed an image here?


----------



## CrazyCat

For some reason, I cannot get my phone to focus properly:


----------



## Time In

....a T-Race chrono/auto....


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Very nice mate im thinking abour getting a prs 516 i hope very soon


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Time In said:


> ....a T-Race chrono/auto....
> View attachment 10737658
> View attachment 10737666


Cool as time! so what model is that i love it?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

zokissima said:


> Tissot PRC 200 Quarts white face chrono on ss bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does one embed an image here?


When you have written your post you will see above it a little window with a tree in it click on it find you pic load and your done mate


----------



## no-time

Solar Expert Titanium, Tour De France edition - the nylon strap colour nearly matches the digital display color.


----------



## v8chrono

Picked up this vintage Navigator recently, it's from 1974.


----------



## rydfly

My favorite, at least until my newest purchase arrives. My PRC200 chrono


----------



## HKara55

Sent from my Lenovo S1a40 usingTapatalk


----------



## zlatan.ib

Tissot Le Locle. Just had it delivered yesterday.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## HKara55

zlatan.ib said:


> Tissot Le Locle. Just had it delivered yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Le Locle looks very nice. Congrats!

Sent from my Lenovo S1a40 usingTapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016

This arrived today.


----------



## HKara55

PR 100 Chrono









Sent from my Lenovo S1a40 usingTapatalk


----------



## infinitipearl

that's just killer. the hands have just the right amount of pop.


----------



## infinitipearl

super clean - love it!


----------



## Azhar250

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61

Visodate


----------



## Fronnzy

I should really wear this guy more often. I really like it but just often feel the urge.










Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HKara55

Sent from my Lenovo S1a40 usingTapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## muchacho_

Tissot Heritage 1936

Tissot Heritage 1936 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Tissot Heritage 1936 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Katoolsie




----------



## HKara55

Tissot PR100 Chrono









Sent from my Lenovo S1a40 usingTapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Nice 516.


----------



## Miguel

My PR 100 Powermatic 80 COSC. Since the Powermatic 80 is difficult to regulate I went with the COSC version. I got a good discount from my AD. It is doing -1.5 spd.


----------



## Loco

my 516 today








old pic


----------



## john feikens

bought this seastar 1000chrono automatic a week ago,so yes this is it for the next litle while :-d


----------



## sticky

I deffo picked the right colour Seastar chrono.


----------



## Proby01

my lovely new, well... 1972, Tissot T.12.... what a lovely Blue Dial !!!
Gay Freres bracelet... a beauty !


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

This....









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bug1124




----------



## Cyclops2016

Tissot Seastar


----------



## Fraga

Classic Visodate


----------



## bug1124

I see your visodate...and raise you _another_ visodate!


----------



## rbanks40

There seem to be quite a few white Visodates as of late on this thread. This pic isn't from today but it's what I currently have on my wrist.


----------



## Martijn14




----------



## sabba




----------



## HKara55

PR100 Chrono









Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## rbanks40

A quartz Tissot that I bought to celebrate the birth of my first daughter. As noisy as the bracelet is, I love the way it shines in the summer sun.


----------



## Mikede

tinitini said:


> A PRC 200 for today : my only quartz watch


What is this strap? This looks amazing!


----------



## Cyclops2016

.....


----------



## Ursus

A Visodate today!









Forgot to set the date


----------



## HKara55

PR100 Chrono









Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## HKara55

From archieve.









Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## cavsfan13

Can't say I'm wearing this today as I just picked it up a short while ago and need to have it sized. It's my first Swiss Mechanical and I couldn't be any happier with the decision.


----------



## HKara55

I only have tissot pr100 for the present.









Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## HKara55

Nice and hot a day.









Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## HKara55

Tissot on Wednesday.









Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## HKara55

Continuous Tissot pr100..









Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## KurtMan

mid-1990's Ballade, ETA 2824-2 workhorse. My first "real watch"


----------



## HKara55

PR100 Chrono with new dress.









Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## KurtMan

Back on its original leather strap with orange stitching to match the dial lettering (although the orange dial markers have faded quite a bit)


----------



## Bruiser

Really like this watch. Pretty sure I even like the bracelet. Hoping to pick up the blue dial version in a trade someday.


----------



## KurtMan

1990's Two Timer (with the second timezone set for GMT). I picked this up while traveling at Bucherer's store Lucerne, Switzerland 1993. ...also have a Bucherer Quartz - not sure where to post that photo.?.?


----------



## SynMike




----------



## BiggerJon

I have the same watch, but with white numbers. I love it!



KurtMan said:


> Back on its original leather strap with orange stitching to match the dial lettering (although the orange dial markers have faded quite a bit)
> View attachment 12399379


----------



## olli_tr

My daily beater doesn't mind if I don't wear it for a few days:


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## HKara55

PR100 with new leather strap.









Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BiggerJon

1502122207880 by Jon, on Flickr


----------



## hopscottch

Ballade with a suede strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Back in the Tissot fold with this Seastar 1000. Under $400, it's a heck of a watch at that price!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bribemewithfood

Let's keep this going! PRS516 valjoux 7750 version, my puppy likes this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday

PRS516 on shell cordovan strap...


----------



## Barge

A travel watch that can handle 1/2 hour timezones.
 |>


----------



## AaaVee

This!


----------



## Horologic

My new Visodate.


----------



## asifbeg1

Received this yesterday. Love it!


----------



## sabba




----------



## sticky




----------



## rfortson

Wearing my Seastar today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaTime

PR100 Powermatic 80


----------



## BiggerJon

1502122207880 by Jon, on Flickr


----------



## rbanks40

I'm wearing my favorite dress watch today - my Visodate


----------



## tinitini




----------



## .KonT

Horologic said:


> My new Visodate.
> 
> View attachment 12537313


Congratulations

The mesh bracelet and the tip of the seconds hand looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Grantdavidjones

Horologic said:


> My new Visodate.
> 
> View attachment 12537313


Visodate on mesh looks good

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## KurtMan

1990's Ballade two-tone


----------



## MDambo

An engagement gift from my new fiancé given on Saturday....


----------



## fiskadoro

Tissot Seastar Lemania Chronograph


----------



## stebesplace

Visodate on Barton black quick release.


----------



## harlin73

Tissot PRC200 White Dial with Black-Red Stripe NATO strap.


----------



## Castro Silva




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## giorgos mg

.


----------



## minuteman62




----------



## Alan From New York

Expecting a T Touch Expert Solar II delivery today, so a Magrette is on the wrist and waiting impatiently.


----------



## .KonT

My lovely gold tone Squelette










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## robbsguitar

Tissot Quadrato automatic 7750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pulpfxn

Le Locle


----------



## Houls




----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## dpappyp




----------



## Odie




----------



## Konstantin Miletic




----------



## sickondivers

*#T-Navigator*


----------



## mikep80




----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## vanilla.coffee

.


----------



## slicemaster




----------



## dlschohn

First mechanical watch I ever bought, and I still love it


----------



## champ13

nice capture 


stebesplace said:


> Visodate on Barton black quick release.


----------



## rasbrito

T-Race Nascar Edition


----------



## Bustov

.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

PRS 516









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

I enjoy my blue Seastar so much that I picked up a black one yesterday and ordered an OEM bracelet for it as well. (Black only comes on rubber for some reason). That said I am really enjoying the rubber strap. Super comfortable and sharp looking. Tough to beat these watches for <$500.


----------



## delco714

Just bought this for no reason for my fiancee. Her first real watch! Has the chronometer powermatic 80. Love it!


----------



## v8chrono

Just got this Seastar, I normally buy autos but this quartz was a steal, and it's in the smaller 45mm case too over the auto version which I prefer.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Scooter McTavish

Quickly becoming one of my favorites


----------



## supermike

Scooter McTavish said:


> Quickly becoming one of my favorites


I am thinking of picking up one of these myself. How is the lume?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rasbrito

The debut of my Visodate.. I'm really glad (despite the really cheap leather strap.. how could Tissot provide this in such a beautiful watch?!?)...


----------



## timeandmoney2

My first Tissot - oh, that blue!


----------



## sticky




----------



## mwillems

My new Tissot. Arrived yesterday!


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## slicemaster




----------



## son2silver

Time machine Monday: 1970s Tissot Seastar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mwillems

The Luxury Powermatic Chronometer


----------



## mwillems




----------



## 94rsa

sticky said:


> View attachment 12862813


Love the dial of the Visodate!


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## Pachoe

Classic combo today; Tissot Heritage 1936 and Montblanc Heritage 1926 wallet.









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Couturier









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## High Roller

Tissot PRS200


----------



## King_Neptune

All Titanium


----------



## Dolbs79

My PRS 516.


----------



## Bojangles

Visodate for me.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday. Tisson Carson P80


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## badger98

Brought out the old Navigator 3000 with a nato strap.


----------



## sachetsharma

My new t-race









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Le Locle COSC today!


----------



## ram71

The PR 100.


----------



## Emg66

sticky said:


> The orange Seastar chrono.
> 
> View attachment 8862506


I have always liked this model


----------



## Emg66

skyjacknl said:


> View attachment 10705306


I love the dial.


----------



## sachetsharma

Tissot XL









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## promdinorth

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emg66

sachetsharma said:


> Tissot XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch


----------



## Emg66

sachetsharma said:


> Tissot XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch


----------



## Castro Silva




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Rifish

Not wearing this today, but here is my grandfather's old Tissot Tissonic F300 from 1973 with original box. Not a big fan of the design but because the sentimental value is great I had it serviced and fixed.


----------



## ram71

My PR 100 Auto.


----------



## illini675

A little PRC200 action for today :-!


----------



## sachetsharma

Sea star 1000 powermatic 80.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acrolyu

View attachment fMJHKcx.jpg


----------



## yooperguy




----------



## tbgreen

Something simple


----------



## jagv428

Visodate here









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

Seastar circa 1972 originally given as a safe driving award. It contains the Tissot 2511 movement.


----------



## bearcats7777

On Wrist Today - *Tissot T-Race Chrono*


----------



## tbgreen

Casual Saturday


----------



## GloriousPrune

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJo

Today - This gorgeous Automatic III


----------



## RainDog

jagv428 said:


> Visodate here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


What is this strap?


----------



## jagv428

Hirsch brown with white stitching...


RainDog said:


> What is this strap?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RainDog

jagv428 said:


> Hirsch brown with white stitching...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, it looks really nice. I believe you didn't mention the model name in your answer.


----------



## jagv428

My bad... It's a hirsch Buffalo


RainDog said:


> Thanks mate, it looks really nice. I believe you didn't mention the model name in your answer.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

My Tissot Touch Solar on an ISOfrane strap says hello:


----------



## Mr.Jones82

My first automatic. Love it!


----------



## TypeSly

Mr.Jones82 said:


> My first automatic. Love it!


Nice first auto, you lucky devil! :-d Enjoy it!


----------



## TypeSly

On the ostrich b-)


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Oh, I really like that with the strap!


----------



## CrazyCat

Some think this one has a plain "white" or "silver" dial.
But after a closer look, the texture surprises you:


----------



## TKiteCD

None, but as soon as I make my 'official post count', I'll be offering one for sale


----------



## ENRGZR

My first Tissot.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## beefsupreme

This is the first "nice" watch I've ever purchased.


----------



## jagv428

All blue









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## High Roller

Prs 200


----------



## thaitran

This is mine for today








- - - Updated - - -

This is mine for today


----------



## Triton9

T- touch


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## dpodola

i can't stop staring @ it  nice watch cheers!


----------



## David Pearce

Today is the PRS 516 Chrono Valjoux A05.H31 in black carbon with blue highlights


----------



## TheRealAJS

1960's.... probably 1966


----------



## King_Neptune

All titanium T-Touch


----------



## hellowin

PRS 516 - Triple Seconds


----------



## Derek Mc

View attachment IMG_20180807_151329.jpg

Been wearing this rather a lot as I love the size and heft of it.


----------



## Derek Mc

Duplication please delete


----------



## Truckerbob

Today it's my
T-ONE Automatic


----------



## Ytk

Finally arrived..


----------



## Greenguykris

I enjoy wearing this one. To be honest I don't have any info on this time piece. Found it at the airport in my rental car. But it has great legibility.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## 3-1-1




----------



## Greenguykris

Tissot Portuguez


----------



## sticky

Seastar.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

It has been a while since I have worn this. Almost forgot how comfy it is


----------



## Pez83

Mr.Jones82 said:


> It has been a while since I have worn this. Almost forgot how comfy it is
> View attachment 13499589


The new seastar is such a great watch!!!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Pez83 said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a while since I have worn this. Almost forgot how comfy it is
> View attachment 13499589
> 
> 
> 
> The new seastar is such a great watch!!!
Click to expand...

Agreed. I do not think there are many of us out there, but I really enjoy it.


----------



## Black5

A splash of red today...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ty27rv

Today's mood:


----------



## ty27rv

TISSOT T-COMPLICATION SQUELETTE


----------



## sticky




----------



## flydiver

Ceramic seastar powermatic 80









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222




----------



## sticky




----------



## davek35

Tissot T870/970


----------



## v8chrono

1971 T12 784 super-compressor for me today


----------



## v8chrono

dup


----------



## cairoanan

The PRS516 on maratac 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mguffin2k6

Newly acquired...


----------



## audiomagnate

My first titanium and my first Tissot. Very comfy.


----------



## audiomagnate

roknfreewrld said:


> Oldie but a goodie
> View attachment 9013041


I really like this watch that someone posted early in this thread. Does anyone have a reference/model number for it?
EDIT I found it. P660/670


----------



## ronkatct

Powermatic 80 Titanium Black


----------



## ccmano

My pristine vintage Tissot 44670-2. Has been in the family since new, about 1974.
H


----------



## LJ67

Didn’t wear either today but a big fan of the company. I have a PRS516 (yellow accents) and a Visadate. Love em both.


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver

Seastar









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## mguffin2k6

Happy Monday









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Navman

My daily wearer for the past 12? years.


----------



## vlax10

Just got my new Tissot V8 Automatic Chronograph









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## eleven pass

Just have the one Tissot:


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wearing this hefty guy


----------



## Mr.Jones82

eleven pass said:


> Just have the one Tissot:
> View attachment 13614377


Oh, nice strap. That looks great!


----------



## heb

I got this one on Monday, 5 Nov 18. Haven't worn it yet, takes a long time for a new watch to enter the rotation. Seems to be a nice piece; 165th Anniversary "Special" Edition. I don't know the significance of the "Special".

heb


----------



## munizfire




----------



## muhibtv

Really nice piece for its price range I'd say.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42

Valjoux 7750 in a PRS 516. Wobble wobble


----------



## Black5

My go-to travel watch in Holiday mode.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## muhibtv

My choice for casual.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

I finally set this one back to standard time today, so I will wear it for the rest of the day.


----------



## muhibtv

Any likers for this piece?









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

muhibtv said:


> Any likers for this piece?


Mine says hello!


----------



## muhibtv

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mine says hello!
> 
> View attachment 13660755


Is that sunburst dial or it's the lighting?

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## muhibtv

My first Swiss.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I love wearing this on a sunny day


----------



## klenboy

I'm not finding this one to be common. Anybody else have this chrono?


----------



## muhibtv

klenboy said:


> I'm not finding this one to be common. Anybody else have this chrono?


This is T-Race am I right? Seen it few times.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhibtv

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I love wearing this on a sunny day
> View attachment 13673103


Definitely sexy. If only they come in 39mm so that it won't look awkward on my skinny wrist. 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## klenboy

muhibtv said:


> This is T-Race am I right? Seen it few times.


Yes it is! I've had it for 10 years.


----------



## Robmks

Bob


----------



## Mr.Jones82

muhibtv said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love wearing this on a sunny day
> View attachment 13673103
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely sexy. If only they come in 39mm so that it won't look awkward on my skinny wrist.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I prefer about 39-40 mm, but this actually works for me because of the lugs. Try one on, you might be surprised.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I have found myself wearing this quite a bit lately for some reason.


----------



## ofted42

PRS 516 with a Valjoux 7750. The one watch I haven't been able to get myself to part with, love this thing.


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Roller

Tissot PRS 200


----------



## BundyBear

muhibtv said:


> Is that sunburst dial or it's the lighting?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Hi muhibtv, it's not a sunburst dial per se, but it has a brushed finish on the dial face that causes the effect. Here is a better picture but I am not sure if it captures the effect better though.


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmacravo

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## latitude222




----------



## v8chrono

25 jewel Z451 automatic


----------



## HenningKC

Just came home from the dealer. I was originally going to buy a Hamilton Traveller GMT, because I wanted a silver dialled watch with a complication, but ended up heading out to my local dealersto see what they had in store. After looking through some Certinas, Rados, Seikos and a Longine I found myself drifting back to this. I've been in love with it ever since I saw it right after Basel when one of the dealers in town got his hands on two pieces. Surprisingly, he still had one left when I came to visit. I took a short look at it and we went through the store together for quite some time. He showed me a beautiful Bell & Ross Racing Bird when I noticed a small scratch on the bezel, so I pointed it out. He immedeately went to the back to see if he could fix it and left me with his assistant. After quite a while I ended up with the Tissot back in my hands again. I knew he wanted $1500 for it, so I made an offer for $1350. AND HE AGREED! I haven't been able to take my eyes off it since getting out of the shop. The beautiful bombé lugs, the slightly recessed subdials, the old Tissot logo; just everything is perfect to me. The XII and the caseback is a love-or-hate thing, which I get, but I absolutely love it. And for $1350 here in Norway, from an AD, is too good to pass up on. It's a merry christmas for me after a long year of a lot of hard work.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

HenningKC said:


> Just came home from the dealer. I was originally going to buy a Hamilton Traveller GMT, because I wanted a silver dialled watch with a complication, but ended up heading out to my local dealersto see what they had in store. After looking through some Certinas, Rados, Seikos and a Longine I found myself drifting back to this. I've been in love with it ever since I saw it right after Basel when one of the dealers in town got his hands on two pieces. Surprisingly, he still had one left when I came to visit. I took a short look at it and we went through the store together for quite some time. He showed me a beautiful Bell & Ross Racing Bird when I noticed a small scratch on the bezel, so I pointed it out. He immedeately went to the back to see if he could fix it and left me with his assistant. After quite a while I ended up with the Tissot back in my hands again. I knew he wanted $1500 for it, so I made an offer for $1350. AND HE AGREED! I haven't been able to take my eyes off it since getting out of the shop. The beautiful bombé lugs, the slightly recessed subdials, the old Tissot logo; just everything is perfect to me. The XII and the caseback is a love-or-hate thing, which I get, but I absolutely love it. And for $1350 here in Norway, from an AD, is too good to pass up on. It's a merry christmas for me after a long year of a lot of hard work.
> View attachment 13700803


Congrats! I generally stay away from chronographs, but I love this heritage piece. I think what originally caught my eye was its 39mm case. Just perfect and I also like it on the milanese strap. Enjoy!

Oh, I guess I should post, too. Seastar for me today.


----------



## WichitaViajero

My humble PR100


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I guess it is just me again. I won't forget about you Tissot...well, until I sell you soon.


----------



## High Roller

.........


----------



## latitude222




----------



## Relo60

Couldn't pass up this one


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## philskywalker

Big Boy


----------



## WichitaViajero

My humble PR100

Intercalating between this and my Hamilton Khaki mechanical for a daily wearer


----------



## Renown99

wearing my 2004 T-Touch that I bought in Barbados


----------



## Yyzmekanik




----------



## hutch18

1939 converted pocket watch


----------



## BOSS 302

Just got this beauty...


----------



## Black5

Bringing in the New Year with this little T-Race from 2005.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## latitude222




----------



## TedG954




----------



## sticky




----------



## sticky




----------



## CrazyCat

Haven't been wearing this one for a while...:


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## TedG954

.........and I just received my new carbon fiber strap from Strapsco. Very nice quality.


----------



## latitude222




----------



## chzman

Chronograph on the AlphaShark British Khaki...


----------



## muhibtv

chzman said:


> Chronograph on the AlphaShark British Khaki...
> 
> View attachment 13824271


My goodness how do you keep the bezel scratch-free? Are you sure you've been wearing this watch?


----------



## muhibtv

chzman said:


> Chronograph on the AlphaShark British Khaki...
> 
> View attachment 13824271


My goodness how do you keep the bezel scratch-free? Are you sure you've been wearing this watch?


----------



## chzman

muhibtv said:


> My goodness how do you keep the bezel scratch-free? Are you sure you've been wearing this watch?


Oh I'm sure scratches will happen... The wife just purchased it for me. It's only been out and about for 12 days wrist time.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Tissot PR100

For the last time before it goes to its new home


----------



## gmads

Seastar 1000


----------



## TedG954

I'm heading from Florida to London in a few hours. I'm taking my new T-Sport. I've had it for 2 weeks and it's 2 seconds slow! It must have been made on a very good day.


----------



## wis_dad

TedG954 said:


> View attachment 13832409


That's a great looking piece! I've never seen it before, is it new to you or a new model?

I really like the red dot day/date indicator.


----------



## Impulse

Tissot T-Navigator 3000 on a zulu. This should be like what...8 years old or so?


----------



## TedG954

After 10 days, I'm back. I couldn't be happier with the accuracy of this watch. It was literally perfect during the whole trip. I never took it off.


----------



## TedG954

Aid1987 said:


> That's a great looking piece! I've never seen it before, is it new to you or a new model?
> 
> I really like the red dot day/date indicator.


Actually, I believe it is an older model with great discounts, less than 1/2 MSRP.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Tissot PRS516 Chronograph T100.417.11.031.00







​


----------



## Impulse

T-Navigator 3000 on a zulu.


----------



## v8chrono

Odd to have a duplicated post a week apart.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## High Roller

PRS200


----------



## Pez83

Wearing my Ballade today. So comfortable. Also does anyone know how to rotate images when posting? For some reason when I post images it doesn't attach the right way.


----------



## sticky

Seastar.


----------



## JessyW

1940's 6212-3 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vlax10

Tissot V8 Chronograph










Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

1974 Alarm!


----------



## ftxmwg

2018 Seastar


----------



## TedG954




----------



## Impulse

Tissot Chrono XL - blasted steel finish.


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## CrazyCat




----------



## devmartin

New tissot today.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ijsco




----------



## jlondono77




----------



## luecack

Birthday gift from my wife yesterday. The OEM rally strap was a bit much, so I swapped it for a dimodell I had laying around from my temporarily retired PRS516 quartz (not water resistant any more, and need serviced)

Anyone know if the bracelet from the quartz version will for the auto?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ftxmwg

Seastar


----------



## fiskadoro

Vintage Tissot Visodate Automatic Seastar PR 516 with 24 hour dial and movement


----------



## fiskadoro

Apologies for duplicate post


----------



## Bruiser




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Impulse

Tissot Chrono XL with a bead blasted-esque finish.


With the wrong date.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Baby's first Swiss watch, and first automatic... we have a trip to Switzerland coming up in the fall and it didn't take anything more than that as a "reason" to randomly surprise my girlfriend with a nice watch. She isn't a watch person, but seems to love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954




----------



## TedG954




----------



## Angads14




----------



## Angads14

Brought the T-Navigator Chrono out today


----------



## luecack

Sporting the T-sport as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954

Great choice. For all it offers (7750; ceramic; day/date; accuracy; etc) it is a real value.


----------



## guediver

Tissot Ballade purchased from WUS member, on a Hirsch Ascot strap.


----------



## davek35

Wearing my new PR100 Powermatic 80 COSC. Very happy with this watch.


----------



## Black5

This one for Anzac Day in Australia.
Remembering those who made the ultimate sacrifice for us to enjoy the lifestyle we have today.
Lest we forget.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## janice&fred

Tissot "racing" watch from around year 1999 or 2000. this model was a re-issue of the classic 1960's Tissot auto racing styled stuff as Tissot has always been heavily involved sponsoring auto racing. it's quite a big chunk of metal and the dial as well as matte black numbered bezel have that straight-forward dashboard gauge/instrument look. also in keeping with the original version it has all the '60's kitch features like the pretentious "rally strap" which is the bracelet with race car inspired drilled lightening holes as well as the matching sport steering wheel emblem within the see-thru case back. i'm sure the thought at the time was somehow buying and wearing this watch while driving a race car or zipping around town in one's sports car was the in thing to do. nevertheless it does ooze that fun '60's snazzy mindset of the time...you know...be a race car driver, or just look like one.


----------



## janice&fred

sorry duplicate post


----------



## janice&fred

sorry for the multiple posts i finally figured out (somewhat) how to attach a picture.


----------



## Derek Mc

View attachment IMG_20190430_215843.jpg


My newly delivered Seastar, I gave it a really deep clean removed the silicone band, lug's bezel numeral engravings, reset all four hands the three chrono's plus the secondhand (How do some people live honestly) it seriously upset my OCD.
But, it is a truly gorgeous watch and is my fourth Tissot and firmly into favourite spot


----------



## ftxmwg

Seastar Powermatic 80 this week. Running +1 second for the week.


----------



## ciko91

My new baby. I'm very happy with my last purchase.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## PhillySteve




----------



## Tongy

The lovely, and classy, Tissot Le Locle Automatic.


----------



## cjfackler2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ftxmwg

Seastar Powermatic 80. Running +2 seconds per week fast.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## PixlPutterMan

Really growing on me lately


----------



## restorer2001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restorer2001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgking

Seastar 1000 in Blue:


----------



## TedG954




----------



## ToBeDetermined

This morning's edition


----------



## Black5

Tissot MotoGP LE 2005












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Phantom X

Tissot Seastar 1000 Automatic Chronograph with custom Fat Carbon carbon fiber buckle I made.


----------



## faviator

Owned this for 10 years and my first post here on WUS.


----------



## indiana_holmes

Welcome new comer! Very nice watch you have there


----------



## faviator

indiana_holmes said:


> Welcome new comer! Very nice watch you have there


Thanks! 
Hoping to add more in my collection soon!


----------



## LtHarley

Wife had gotten this for me in 2008. On weekly rotation and still going strong. Looking as good as ever, on my 2nd set of straps in 10 years, amazing!


----------



## juventus

Today and next week will be this. 
One and only Tissot i have


----------



## t.serban

My trusty 516, going on 7 years now.


----------



## Black5

Tissot Moto GP LE












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## TedG954




----------



## Max Dog

.


----------



## Max Dog

juventus said:


> View attachment 14253741
> 
> Today and next week will be this.
> One and only Tissot i have


Simple yet so elegant. Can hardly wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## TimeDilation

Chemin des Tourelles


----------



## FarmKid

T-12 Navigator


----------



## FarmKid

T-12 Navigator
View attachment 14295395


----------



## Olyeller68

Seastar










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## watchguy-007

looks sick


----------



## TedG954




----------



## Phantom X

T-Race Automatic Chronograph for today


----------



## TedG954




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## TedG954




----------



## tjambarker

Just acquired it.









Sent from my S99 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Orisginal

Le locle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

On the third day in a row now wearing this on vacation at the beach...


----------



## King_Neptune

qa_ii said:


> On the third day in a row now wearing this on vacation at the beach...


As a bonus, I also was able to calibrate the altimeter to zero at sea level.|>


----------



## c3p0

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 14384179


That is one beautiful watch!


----------



## Relo60

Tissot Tuesday:-!


----------



## will70

New to me t touch titanium








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Moto GP LE











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## 3-1-1

Wearing my white Carson classic today, and for the last few days, because I've been considering moving it. Always do that, so as to minimize sellers remorse re-buys.
I think its changed my mind. It is getting amazing accuracy from that Powermatic 80, less than a second a day lost. Just can't let one go that is doing that with no regulating effort on my part.


----------



## c3p0

Sorry about the double image. I tried deleting the original and reposting with one slightly better, but the original remains. If someone can give me a hint on how to remove it it will be much appreciated. ;-)


----------



## riceknight

Just bought this. Seems I'm the only person on the internet who thinks its gorgeus


----------



## Yukoner1

riceknight said:


> Just bought this. Seems I'm the only person on the internet who thinks its gorgeus


Nope, not the only person ! Honestly I'm not a fan of the band, but the watch itself is absolutely a beaut !


----------



## Olyeller68

Seastar today










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur




----------



## alamojoe2002

I just put on a donor T670 Chronograph which will be dissected for parts. Now I have two watches that don't work properly. 
v/r JOE


----------



## alamojoe2002

I just put on a donor T670 Chronograph which will be dissected for parts. Now I have two watches that don't work properly. 
v/r JOE


----------



## sticky

My first ever diver.


----------



## corsokid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

Took off the leather and put on the bathing suit. ;-)


----------



## Yukoner1

Powermatic 80 Open Heart.


----------



## ugawino

Just arrived on Monday. Loving it!


----------



## WichitaViajero

PR 100


----------



## pekshn89

My favorite.








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Got my 2nd Tissot









My first


----------



## Yukoner1

yankeexpress said:


> Got my 2nd Tissot


Oooooh. I'm generally not a fan of any band that isn't a bracelet, but THAT absolutely stands out and is unique. I love it.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## c3p0

Oops, forgot to adjust the date.


----------



## berni29

This.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

PRS516 chrono.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Odie

My trusty companion:


----------



## Black5

Moto GP











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Roger Wilco

c3p0 said:


> View attachment 14515443
> 
> Oops, forgot to adjust the date.


Always enjoy a good shot of this model, one of my favs.


----------



## Yukoner1

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 14530885


Super classy, I like it.


----------



## sticky




----------



## TedG954




----------



## Akshayphal

The Powermatic 80 titanium


----------



## Kaloyanski

Hello,

today i'm wearing my lovely white Le Locle:


----------



## Yukoner1

Kaloyanski said:


> Hello,
> 
> today i'm wearing my lovely white Le Locle:


Second time I'm seeing this watch, and I'm liking it.


----------



## Simply Vintage Watches




----------



## pantagruel

My new PR100.


----------



## Denver

Tissot t-race cycling tour de france


----------



## Simply Vintage Watches

pantagruel said:


> My new PR100.


Beautiful! Certainly reminiscent of a refined vintage era! Good job!


----------



## Peter2500

Old photo, but my wearer today. Always enjoy wearing it...


----------



## pantagruel

Simply Vintage Watches said:


> Beautiful! Certainly reminiscent of a refined vintage era! Good job!


Thanks mate!


----------



## TemporalAnomaly

My old PR50 Titanium. Worn sufficiently that it's no longer easy to tell which bits were originally brushed and which were polished, but a watch I can wear as a beater or with a suit is a good all-rounder for me.


----------



## TedG954

Wash-Day. When the strap dries, I'll put it on.


----------



## c3p0




----------



## dkmbismarck

Tissot Prs 516









SM-G950F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## VoyTirando

For a hot minute that is about to end, I was about to try to sell this watch. I've posted it in the FS thread with its bracelet. But on a whim the other night I threw it on this 18mm NATO I had in the drawer and BAM! I'm wearing it again. In fact chose it over the Speedmaster this morning. Pretty sure I'm going to simply keep this watch. It wears larger than its 36mm and on the Nato it strangely 'fits' better, and despite its thickness still slides under a shirt cuff just fine. Happy Friday!

And FYI I didn't bother going through the whole date setting (back to 22:30, forward past midnight over and over) as I wasn't sure whether I'd wear it past breakfast. But I think it warrants the date set properly now.


----------



## King_Neptune

Wore this today...









...Photo from a previous date.


----------



## Olyeller68

Chrono XL










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ven

PRC200


----------



## bearwithwatch

Tissot T063.637.16.057.00


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## AVC0002

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

Bridgeport Automatic Chronograph Valjoux (T0974271103300):


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## sticky




----------



## trameline

My First Tissot& Chronograph


----------



## Subvet642

CrazyCat said:


> Bridgeport Automatic Chronograph Valjoux (T0974271103300):
> 
> View attachment 14674721



I love the coin edge on the case and crown...well, I guess I can add another one to my "Must have" list.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## WichitaViajero

PR100 quartz


----------



## cluelesswatch

pickle puss said:


> View attachment 14682353


Curious what strap you are wearing with that?


----------



## duhgluss




----------



## trameline

MY Only Tissot Chronograph


----------



## sticky




----------



## Xaltotun

My daughter is wearing this one! Her gift from me two days ago, for her 18th birthday!


----------



## Nipperdog

My Wife Just bought me this Blue Tissot Seastar 80 Powermatic for Christmas. We didn't put up a tree this year, so I had to start wearing it now. Going to step up to an Oris Aquis next.


----------



## Relo60

Haven't worn this one in awhile.

Happy Sunday????????❄☃


----------



## GCarSF

Nipperdog said:


> My Wife Just bought me this Blue Tissot Seastar 80 Powermatic for Christmas. We didn't put up a tree this year, so I had to start wearing it now. Going to step up to an Oris Aquis next.


I too got this watch this year and love it! Congrats and wear it in good health!!


----------



## johnxkrn

Long time no see


----------



## Kaloyanski

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## trameline

Happy New Year


----------



## TrailerTrash

Here is my chemin des tourelles powermatic 80 with a Handly Roma burgundy croc strap. Not as accurate as it should be, so I will make a post in the Tissot thread addressing accuracy.


----------



## TrailerTrash

Well...I realized I wasn't actually wearing the watch in my first post. Not that it matters a great deal I suppose. Anyway, here is another view of the Chemin des Tourelles Powermatic 80. The Powermatic 80 is based on the ETA 2824-2. ETA "heavily modified" it for TIssot (and other brands in the Swatch stable) for an 80 hour power reserve. I've read it uses a "synthetic" escapement, slowed rate to 3 hz, larger barrel (though still a single barrel), etc. From what I have read, the jury is still out on the Powermatic 80 with regards to longevity. I've owned the watch for about 6 months. With regards to accuracy, it seems to lose about 2-3 seconds per day when I'm wearing it. It seems loses close to 8 or 9 seconds per day when sitting on the table in the 9 o'clock position. I just measured for the first time since I have some time off around Christmas. I need to double check.

The Hadley Roma burgundy croc strap is one of their cheaper models, not the $300 model. That would be half the price of watch. But I do like that Burgundy.


----------



## v8chrono

T.12 1969


----------



## Airlyss

v8chrono said:


> T.12 1969
> 
> View attachment 14775785


Beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## trameline

Chrono Newbie


----------



## Dracer

Swissmatic v8


----------



## trameline

This Newbie


----------



## Rosschops42

2007 Prs 516


----------



## mojorison_75

Heritage 1943 - Probably the current favorite of my collection:

View attachment 14801009


----------



## sticky




----------



## Kent302

Tissot T-Classic Carson Automatic Chronograph, newest member of my collection!


----------



## 5150Vitto

.


----------



## trameline

Seastar


----------



## MrDisco99

My new to me Le Locle Chronometre. Not only is it dead on accurate but it's also dead on gorgeous.


----------



## VintageWatchGuy

My vintage tissot electronic with a bulova tuning fork movement 
Love it!


----------



## Aaron Tan

I'm wearing my PR50 Nascar edition.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx

I would be wearing this today as I just receiced it but unfortunately I received it with a dead battery so I'm currently wearing a Bulova Wilton:-d


----------



## VintageWatchGuy

My vintage one from 1950s 
Crazy patina on it!


----------



## indiana_holmes

Rosschops42 said:


> 2007 Prs 516


I have one just like this. I bought at the beginning of my watch collecting journey!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MDT IT

The last true diver of Tissot, then the void ..


----------



## Penduyboy

My first Tissot  which I recently picked up and need to order a 17mm leather strap.....any recommendations, which colour will look best with this watch?


----------



## sabot03196

Wearing my Quadrato today.


----------



## v8chrono

Penduyboy said:


> My first Tissot  which I recently picked up and need to order a 17mm leather strap.....any recommendations, which colour will look best with this watch?


There are no rules really, it would look good on brown, tan or black leather, however a black strap would pick up on the black on the hour batons


----------



## Penduyboy

v8chrono said:


> There are no rules really, it would look good on brown, tan or black leather, however a black strap would pick up on the black on the hour batons


Thanks, it is really hard to find a good reasonably priced 17mm strap for this watch with gold buckle. I will check Amazon.

Thanks again.


----------



## Penduyboy

v8chrono said:


> There are no rules really, it would look good on brown, tan or black leather, however a black strap would pick up on the black on the hour batons


Thanks, it is really hard to find a good reasonably priced 17mm strap for this watch with gold buckle. I will check Amazon.

Thanks again.


----------



## v8chrono

Penduyboy said:


> Thanks, it is really hard to find a good reasonably priced 17mm strap for this watch with gold buckle. I will check Amazon.
> 
> Thanks again.


I think it has 18mm lugs, mine does? If not an 18mm strap will squeeze on 17mm lugs.


----------



## Dracer

wrong forum


----------



## trameline

Seastar Chronograph


----------



## trameline

XL Chronograph


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Proliant

Nice looking GMT in my book.


----------



## trameline

Seastar Chronograph


----------



## trameline

XL. Chrono.


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## caesarmascetti




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## VintageSnoops

.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## civiclx

I received my new Carson back from Macy's with a new battery so was wearing it earlier today.


----------



## civiclx

Today it was the Le Locle


----------



## acrolyu2

Tissot Quickster


----------



## civiclx

Just having fun with the Carson


----------



## civiclx

Double post


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## debicks




----------



## Odie




----------



## ghostisic

It arrived today. Visodate Automatic.




















Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostisic

Swapped the metal bracelet for the leather one. I like it.


----------



## trameline

Seastar Chronograph


----------



## roknfreewrld

Still my one and only in the collection. Going strong since 2001 !


----------



## roknfreewrld

Double post demon strikes again!


----------



## Relo60

LeLocle Chronometre:-!🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## ven




----------



## jlondono77




----------



## trameline

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 14975881


That is a beautiful piece :-!


----------



## Quimbasto

PRC 200









Enviado do meu Mi 9T através do Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Xander3Zero

I'd be lying if I said this pic was from today, but I am wearing my Tissot Gentlemen Powermatic 80 Silicium!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Picture not taken today but my trusty Chemin des Tourelles...


----------



## debicks

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Picture not taken today but my trusty Chemin des Tourelles...
> 
> View attachment 15029869


Is this the blue one? Such a nice watch. I love the domed crystal.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

debicks said:


> Is this the blue one? Such a nice watch. I love the domed crystal.


Yes, this is the blue one; my photo doesn't do it justice. In some light it looks black and then when it catches the light you get this amazing sunburst blue. I really should take a better pic - not as if I haven't got time on my hands!


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Friday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## RCTimeDude

dang missing my Tissot's I got on vacation. Sold them a while ago 😓


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

RCTimeDude said:


> dang missing my Tissot's I got on vacation. Sold them a while ago &#55357;&#56851;


...and this my friends is why I don't flip watches!


----------



## trameline

This one


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## trameline

Chronograph XL


----------



## JimBianchi

Tissot Gentleman


----------



## TimeDilation

V8 Swissmatic


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Sligo Man

Hi All, I'm new to this forum and I suppose as with most of us I ended up here from my love of watches. This is what I'm wearing today. I bought it in 1985 after keeping an eye on it in a Jewellers window for 2 years while I saved the money to buy it. No idea of model number and have never seen another one the same.


----------



## Sligo Man

Hi All, I'm new to this forum and I suppose as with most of us I ended up here from my love of watches. This is what I'm wearing today. I bought it in 1985 after keeping an eye on it in a Jewellers window for 2 years while I saved the money to buy it. No idea of model number and have never seen another one the same.
View attachment 15132775


----------



## trameline

Tissot Seastar Chronograph


----------



## sorinp1

Tissot PR100 Powermatic 80

https://www.tissotwatches.com/en-tw/shop/tissot-pr-100-powermatic-gent-5.html


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Derek Mc

I picked this one up in Feb and my better half hid it away till my Birthday end of May. I have been after one for a while and this one was a bargain. 
I am finding that on lockdown I am not wearing a watch much now and look forward to getting back to work and out and about as I want to show this off.


----------



## TimeDilation

Chemin Des Tourelles Black COSC 42mm


----------



## gav1230

PR100 chronometer, insane accuracy so far


----------



## roknfreewrld

Still my one and only


----------



## roknfreewrld

double post


----------



## Kent302

My latest Tissot. Truly a great value!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ACL-Watch

_*My little PRC200 Just Keeps On Tickin'!*_


----------



## usa

ACL-Watch said:


> _*My little PRC200 Just Keeps On Tickin'!*_
> View attachment 15216027


Good looking PRC200 !

I had a quartz PRC 200 Chronograph with a blue dial, the dial was more crowded than yours. I like the way yours looks.


----------



## ACL-Watch

usa said:


> Good looking PRC200 !
> 
> I had a quartz PRC 200 Chronograph with a blue dial, the dial was more crowded than yours. I like the way yours looks.


Thanks! That's funny, I almost got that one too (nice to have a quartz around sometimes). But, I ended up with this one because I already have a blue dive watch.


----------



## LordMelbury

I was going to buy the Omega Aqua Terra. But fell in love with this one.
TISSOT GENTLEMAN POWERMATIC 80 SILICIUM SOLID 18K GOLD BEZEL


----------



## trameline

XL Chronograph on Hamilton leather strap.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

V-8 cream-colored dial on a new blue rally strap from StrapsCo.


----------



## johnnyfunk

PRC200 timing lunch.








Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## trameline

Tissot Seastar Chronograph


----------



## TimeDilation

V8 Swissmatic


----------



## usa

Kent302 said:


> My latest Tissot. Truly a great value!
> View attachment 15194865


Agree. 
I also think that Tissot produces watches of great value for the money. 
Every now and then, I look at other brands whose higher-end watches are really nice, but they would cost 3 to 20x than the Le Locle that I recently bought. It's a very nice watch for me and I can not convince myself to spend a lot more ... at least for now


----------



## Olyeller68

This was delivered today










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Yukoner1

Gentlemen Powermatic 80 Silicum


----------



## Irf

Marc Marquez edition:


----------



## usa

Olyeller68 said:


> This was delivered today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?


Congrats !
Nice watch!


----------



## Raikan007

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 14975881


Hey mate, I'm about to pull the trigger on this exact model and just wanted to hear your views on it. 
After seeing this post, I'm even more in love with it. Online pictures do not do it justice at all.

The only thing I am concerned about is the size of the watch face being 39.3mm or thereabouts being possibly too small for me or it getting lost on my wrist. My wrist measures around 7.5 inches or 19cms.


----------



## addodds

My 1947 Chronograph. Haven't seen another like it.


----------



## Bobthekelpy

This was my first nice watch. Recently replaced the strap and put a new battery in just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Mike48




----------



## usa

Irf said:


> Marc Marquez edition:


Glad to find another fan of motogp here !


----------



## debicks

LordMelbury said:


> I was going to buy the Omega Aqua Terra. But fell in love with this one.
> TISSOT GENTLEMAN POWERMATIC 80 SILICIUM SOLID 18K GOLD BEZEL
> 
> View attachment 15226843


This over the Aqua Terra? I'd love to hear why? Both great watches.


----------



## rawmanjones

That Marc Marquez edition is a thing of beauty...and still available direct from tissot hmmm


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Nightwolf2369




----------



## K42

First time posting in this section with my first Tissot, a PRS516.


----------



## thdeann

Not today photo but this is my first swiss watch.
Love it.


----------



## trameline

Seastar Chrono


----------



## TimeDilation

Chemin des Tourelles Black COSC 42mm


----------



## lqqker




----------



## trameline

Tissot Chrono XL Classic


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jhdscript

A tiny vintage for me this morning with a *Tissot Seastar T12*


----------



## trameline

Blast Off with Seastar
View attachment 15412124
View attachment 15412124


----------



## trameline

Blast Off with Seastar


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Relo60

Tissot Le Locle Chronometre grade👍🏼


----------



## Zorol

I replace the original leather strap to Citizen dark blue textile strap (59-S51568), for a more modern look, and quicker to wear with new deployment clasp.


----------



## TimeDilation

V8 Swissmatic 42.5mm


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## johnnyfunk

Tissot PRC 200.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## BRN




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Dracer

got it today.


----------



## zrk

Mesh Bracelet 👌


----------



## Olyeller68

Back to this one.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## CSG

From 1962:









Inherited from my grandfather when he passed in 1986. Serviced by local watchmaker and I replaced the broken down Speidel Twist-o-Flex with a DeBeer genuine croc strap.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## trameline

Classic XL Chrono


----------



## BRN




----------



## MN0311




----------



## swissra




----------



## rik13




----------



## BRN




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## LordMelbury

Zorol said:


> I replace the original leather strap to Citizen dark blue textile strap (59-S51568), for a more modern look, and quicker to wear with new deployment clasp.
> View attachment 15424716
> View attachment 15424718
> View attachment 15424720


 I nearly brought one of these beautful looking watches, but was put off by some one saying it takes a lot of manual winding on a very regular basisas it is not automatic.


----------



## trameline

Xl Classic Chrono


----------



## johnnyfunk

PRC 200 with black leather strap.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## BRN




----------



## Mpower2002

This has been sitting in my safe for a few years with the black paint half way chipped off the bezel. Over the weekend I stripped the paint and tossed on a sailcloth strap, I might start wearing it more often now.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## sticky

Seastar.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MDT IT

The latest true diver from Tissot,
...then nothing.


----------



## Doons




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

badger98 said:


> I put the old T-Touch back in "summer mode" today, swapping the SS bracelet out for the NATO strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice T.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

cairoanan said:


> Trying the red stitched rally strap from Geckota on the prs516 - perfect match imo.


Nice one.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

MuckyMark said:


>


Nice Strap combo


----------



## henrik008

This one


----------



## henrik008

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 8875810


love it, kinda looks like a tuna


----------



## danko

Tissot Bridgeport!


----------



## sticky




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

sticky said:


> View attachment 15517108


Nice T


----------



## trameline

Seastar Chrono


----------



## debicks

Seastar









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky




----------



## Dracer




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## debicks

Seastar on milanese bracelet









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

I'm in love with this older model/ discontinued Tissot Carson. 39.4mm diameter and an annoying 19mm lug width.

Wearing a 19mm Hirsch Osiris strap, it looks positively dressy and has an old school charm. I prefer the black rotor that this has too.

The dark silver handset is a nice touch, also a huge fan of the recess in the case below the crown for easier operation.

Here are a few quick and terrible photos.
















Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Astonm

V8 on a Hursch Liberty Strap


----------



## Graneworm

A relative bargain.






























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ttparrot

PRS516 today.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## mrt2

Le Locle on Alligator Strap.


----------



## mrt2




----------



## Silmakhor

Put this on literally ten minutes ago. It is my first auto, first Tissot, and first dress watch worthy of the label.


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bearwithwatch

Tissot Perpetual Calendar T063.637.16.037.00


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## BryanUsrey1

Finally, got my new strap and my Tissot is back on the wrist.


----------



## sticky




----------



## Gary16710

The Seastar Automatic Chrono for me today


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Gary16710

The Coturier Automatic Chrono on A05.H21 for today. T035.614.16.051.02


----------



## sticky




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

If i was too it would be this one >>


----------



## bearwithwatch

Tissot Perpetual Calendar T063.637.16.057.00
(to keep some company for the white variant posted earlier)


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

BryanUsrey1 said:


> Finally, got my new strap and my Tissot is back on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15601957


Cracking watch!


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Rocking the Visodate today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

Visodate for Monday.....


----------



## trameline

Chrono XL


----------



## MrG




----------



## MuckyMark

Changed the battery my self, a bit fiddly, but should be good to go for another 5 years.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DNARNA

removed....no pic


----------



## trameline




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## gvlozada

Heritage 1973 LE chrono (Valjoux 7753)









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Seastar Chrono.


----------



## Gerry357

2010 PRS 516 carbon dial T91.1.487.81 (Valjoux 7750)


----------



## Z06Biker

My T-Race on this rainy afternoon...


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## leadbelly2550




----------



## gvlozada

Tissot Heritage 1973 Limited Edition in front of a 115,000 volt power transformer.










Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## debicks

gvlozada said:


> Tissot Heritage 1973 Limited Edition in front of a 115,000 volt power transformer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


Very nice! Haven't seen too many of these.


----------



## speedyistanbul




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## oscmsw

My $120.00 Chronometer stupid accurate!


----------



## Jtphoto

Seastar 1000 Powermatic 80 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Visodate automatic


----------



## WichitaViajero

Tissot aerospace


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## Jtphoto

Seastar 1000 Powermatic 80









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hastie73




----------



## IAmNigelTufnel

1951 Antimagnetique


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rbanks40

On the wrist today. I really wish this was offered








in an automatic version


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Bumpus13




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## mpelleti




----------



## MDT IT

Seastar year 2000 Vs book year 1587... win? 😂


----------



## Mpower2002

Wearing my Seastar as well. It used to look like the one above but all the paint chipped off the bezel. I stripped what was left of the paint and gave the bezel a light brushed finish with some scotchbrite. I am excited to have it back in rotation.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

I forgot how big this thing is.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Z06Biker

Anyone snag one of the new Tissot PRX's (ie. Gerald Genta/Royal Oak/Nautilus) yet? I know Hodinkee just put them up on sale on their site. Would love to see one of these "out in the wild..."

It's also interesting to see everybody in the comments section of articles talking about this watch all pining for an auto version instead (which comes out in July). I mean...if the watch is literally identical in every other way, does quartz vs. automatic _reeeeeally_ matter?


----------



## ecruz

New to me, Tissot Seastar. This is the watch that got me interested in mechanical watches, several years ago. I didn't end up buying it then, because it was "too expensive". I bought a Seiko Turtle instead. Then a Seiko Samurai, then a Magrette Moana, then a Seiko Tuna, etc.  But I found this Seastar, in like-new condition, for a good price and figured it was time to own one.


----------



## Z06Biker

Mpower2002 said:


> Wearing my Seastar as well. It used to look like the one above but all the paint chipped off the bezel. I stripped what was left of the paint and gave the bezel a light brushed finish with some scotchbrite. I am excited to have it back in rotation.
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr
> 
> I forgot how big this thing is.
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


Now I know where Halios stole their design language from.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MarkKenyon

My first Tissot, Gentleman with the blue dial, I really like it.


----------



## ecruz

Added a Gecko strap.


----------



## impromptujazz

MarkKenyon said:


> My first Tissot, Gentleman with the blue dial, I really like it.


That's a great looking piece!

Took my beloved Visodate for a spin. Forgive me for not updating the day/date


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## VintageSnoops

MarkKenyon said:


> My first Tissot, Gentleman with the blue dial, I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 15801787


Beautiful!


----------



## VintageSnoops

View media item 148775851970


----------



## ecruz

I've been loving this one lately.


----------



## trameline

Classic XL Chrono


----------



## RCDesign

Seastar/PR516 from 1969


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Chemin des Tourelles for today


----------



## the3dwizard

My second Tissot, just got it today.


----------



## Jimbotron

My new t touch connect today! Arrived yesterday


----------



## oscmsw

Tissot PR100 Chronometer


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## ecruz

This one again...


----------



## in2zion

Got it today! Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## butcherjp




----------



## RedVee

72 Tissot returned after a service to fix date wheel sticking & stopping the watch. He gave it a full service and also replaced the plexi glass and crown. Looks nice after the service and clean. I find it attractive, pls ignore the strap which is a stopgap solution until I can source a better replacement at a reasonable cost. The watch came to me sans any strap/ band/ bracelet.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Tissot Aerospace


----------



## WichitaViajero

Tissot couturier small seconds


----------



## Sennelier

Tissot PR 100 (T101.410.11.031.00)


----------



## neatlittlefellow

Vintage Seastar


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Solar titanium t-touch II for today


----------



## ecruz

I love this watch on the Nato, except that I have to take it apart to see the caseback.


----------



## butcherjp

Just managed to catch a brand new one :


----------



## rbanks40

My Visodate was calling to me from the watch box today as I was getting ready for date night. Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## trameline

Seastar


----------



## ecruz

I really like the 80 hour reserve on this thing. I can wear it for a couple of days, then let it sit for a day or two and when I come back to it, it's still running with the correct time.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Paxman

PRS 516


----------



## naganaga

This all-black Tissot seastar for this Tuesday. It also happens to be Star Wars day. The all black theme fits with Dark Vader and May the 4th be with you. 










Technicolour Instagram Login • Instagram

Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## RedVee

Paxman said:


> PRS 516
> View attachment 15863790


I like that, is that bezel movable?


----------



## RedVee

Pleased that Golden Boy can now get some use.


----------



## Paxman

RedVee said:


> I like that, is that bezel movable?


No this is a fixed bezel.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## kreative




----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## oscmsw

Tissot Chronometer, Yum


----------



## pantagruel

Just received this PRS516 in a trade. Sweet!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## RichLee67

Gentlmens powermatic 80


----------



## TedG954

There are still some gems out in the wild. I found this Valjoux 7750 powered PRS-516 on this site.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## butcherjp




----------



## trameline

Tissot Seastar Chrono


----------



## ecruz

I love this watch. So comfortable on a nato! And just the right amount of polish/shine for my, very casual, workplace.


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful vintage mechanical Tissot, the Stylist, for Tissot Tuesday
















Sent from my HD1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustov

New strap for Tissot T-Touch Solar Expert II


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ZM-73

Tissot Racing-Touch
















T002.520.11.031.00


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

t-touch II solar titanium


----------



## ETA2824-2

One of my many Tissots: The blue PR 100 Powermatic


----------



## ETA2824-2

Tissot PR 100 Chrono LE Soccer-World-Championship 1994. A gift from my wife.


----------



## MDT IT

Vintage.
The last hero of Tissot.


----------



## markot




----------



## trameline

Seastar Chrono


----------



## The Watch Ho

first day on.


----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife's new PR 100 Chic Two Tone with diamonds. 
This is the version with Red Gold plated bezel and bracelet.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Tissot T063.637.16.057.00


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## vithic

Merry Sunday. This feels like a Tissot day.



















Sent from my phone.

Watches in current rotation: Seiko 5 (Auto), Orient Ray Blue (Auto), Seiko SUR315P1 (Quartz), G-Shock Casioak (Quartz), Tissot Couturier T035410A (Quartz)


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Relo60

Tissot Tuesday 👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ETA2824-2

This LE Tissot PR 100 Chrono was a gift of my wife in 1994 for my birthday. The engine is an ETA 252.272 which can easily compete against today's quartz movements. Accuracy is still the same as new: +1.5 s/m and DST-changes or calendar adjustments can be done without stopping the watch.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Tissot PR 100 with the Powermatic80 (ETA C07) and blue dial last January:


----------



## bearwithwatch

Tissot T063.637.16.037.00


----------



## joshd2012

Newly acquired (Prime Day) Tissot PRS516 Powermatic 80 with green dial (Macy's exclusive). Just switched out the stock nylon strap with a Eulit green canvas strap. I'm breaking in the strap today to go on it's first hike tomorrow.


----------



## trameline

Seastar Chrono


----------



## grumpymachinist

After years of collecting watches, I finally dipped my toes in the Tissot pool...


----------



## RedVee

1972 SeaStar today, "Golden Boy"


----------



## trameline

Another day , Another Tissot


----------



## acrolyu2




----------



## ETA2824-2

An older Tissot: A Seastar from the year 1976 with a Tissot 2481 inside.


----------



## trameline




----------



## artem_d

PRS 516 Automatic

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavants




----------



## Astonm

The V8 on a Hirsch Liberty strap


----------



## kavants




----------



## Relo60

Checking in 👋🏼👋🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## acrolyu2

T-one con Powermatic 80


----------



## vithic

Just invested in the PR100!


----------



## Sennelier

vithic said:


> Just invested in the PR100!
> 
> View attachment 16014084


I had that one for a month or two. Great watch.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Indeed!


----------



## ETA2824-2

The first smart watch ever:


----------



## ETA2824-2

Tissot PR 100 with the ETA C07.111 (=Powermatic 80) inside


----------



## vithic




----------



## acrolyu2




----------



## JLS36

Prx









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Tissot PRS 516


----------



## jss78

Automatics III on a new blue Hirsch Modena strap:


----------



## trameline

Tissot Seastar Chrono


----------



## MarkKenyon

Sunset on the Gentleman last night


----------



## peitron

This new pup is taking wrist time away from watches 20x it's price. Seriously well made watch.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## acrolyu2

Quickster !!


----------



## markot




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## trameline




----------



## ELCID86

Dug out the PR50 my side gave me for our anniversary a few years back.


----------



## JLS36

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

JLS36 said:


> Halios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It's a very nice looking watch, but, why post it in the Tissot thread?


----------



## JLS36

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> It's a very nice looking watch, but, why post it in the Tissot thread?


Error.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

The PR 100-Dresser fits all occasions:


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sitting on the porch and enjoying one of the last summer mornings:


----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife's PR 100


----------



## toorbowski

My Everytime Swissmatic in rose gold pvd. Havent worn it in a long time, decided to try to connect with it again


----------



## Leon O

My first Tissot


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 16089929


Chemin des Tourelles COSC?


----------



## TimeDilation

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Chemin des Tourelles COSC?


Exactly correct!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

TimeDilation said:


> Exactly correct!


It probably helped that I have the non-COSC version...


----------



## thx67

Really impressed with the build quality of this thing. Almost bought the quartz version but held out for the funky dial


----------



## Mr. James Duffy




----------



## ecruz




----------



## asadtiger

Mr. James Duffy said:


> View attachment 16092521


Huge congrats sir...you are the only other owner of this beauty that I know of  we share great taste  I wear mine on a custom stitched leather strap, love it 
View attachment 16101823


----------



## Mpower2002

Just got this from a WUS member yesterday. It needs a service and I think the hands are swapped on the sub registers but I am happy with it.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ACL-Watch

Still love my PRC 200!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## trameline




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## trameline

Seastar Chrono


----------



## MarkKenyon

Gentleman in the wilds of NJ today


----------



## ETA2824-2

Serviced and restored by a very experienced lady-watchmaker.
The 30 mm Tissot Visodate Sea Star Seven with a Tissot 784-2 with 18'000 bhp from the 60s.


----------



## RM339




----------



## kavants




----------



## trameline




----------



## naganaga

The Tissot Gentleman Powermatic 80 in green for this sunny Monday morning. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Chemin des Tourelles (with some friends)


----------



## Paxman

Tissot Tuesday with the PRS 516


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## argonaute2

Have only had it half an hour and I’m in love


----------



## Alansmithee

Entirely forgotten about this - put in a new battery and ready to go.


----------



## naganaga

Wearing this vintage gold tone PR 516 for Tissot Tuesday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## markot

Tissot T-Lord petite seconde


----------



## Vontura

Tissot Heritage 1973


----------



## trameline

Seastar Chrono


----------



## brandon\

Alansmithee said:


> Entirely forgotten about this - put in a new battery and ready to go.


That’s a cool dial!


----------



## argonaute2

T-Gold on Artem sailcloth


----------



## naganaga

Tissot Tuesday! This lovely and elegant vintage Tissot Seastar for today. 

It's a beautiful and compact watch with superb presence and comfort. It has a lot of detail that make it a very attractive watch. 

As I was prepping the watch last night for wearing today, the leather strap just came away in my hands and because it's a 19mm lug width, put it on a perlon for today. The watch looks amazing on a coffee or chocolate leather strap. 

Wrist roll: 




Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga

The sky opened up again this morning and it's wet, wet, wet. 

Following this week's Tissot Tuesday with a Tissot Thursday. Following the vintage Seastar with a contemporary Seastar. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## RedVee

I guess I can drop my vintage SeaStar in here again? Just taken.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Tissot Seastar from 1976:


----------



## trameline

Tissot Seastar Chrono


----------



## sticky




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## MarkKenyon

Wearing the Tissot Gentleman while 3D printing the Tourbillon:
3D Printed Three Axis Tourbillon Project - Follow Along...


----------



## Khel

PRX


----------



## sticky




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## magste




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## sticky




----------



## jozef1605




----------



## jovani




----------



## Eisenhorn76




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## naganaga

This lovely all-black Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80 for an active Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## King_Neptune

T-Touch today...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## BundyBear

I had this on today. Just because I felt like it.


----------



## BundyBear

Another photo to celebrate the lume for a 22 year old watch.


----------



## Relo60

Cheers 👋🏼😊😷❄


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## naganaga

Wearing this elegant Tissot quartz watch for Tissot Tuesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## lqqker

Wearing my PRS516 Chronograph (T021.414.26.051.00) today.


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just acquired!!! Loving it!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline




----------



## timestampaviator

Just picked up this PRX quartz for use as a template for straps. Was thinking about producing exotic straps for these, most likely will try out maybe a white or black/white dots stingray. Any exotic materials you guys wish existed for this watch? Beautiful piece, very surprised how large it wears on my 7inch-ish wrists.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

I have many quartz watches but I think I love this one the most: 

Tissot Couturier


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## RM339




----------



## ecruz




----------



## ronkatct

Not really wearing yet








because it arrived a short while ago.


----------



## Split-Personality

Managed for the first time tonight to capture the soul of my Visodate….


----------



## vithic




----------



## sticky




----------



## timestampaviator

Prototype #1 of the PRX strap I am looking to manufacture, not satisfied with the fitment and finish yet but liking the feel of this buttero strap so far.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ronkatct




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## YugoSpeedmasterGuy

B


----------



## debicks

Seastar


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## sticky




----------



## ETA2824-2

PR 100


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## ronkatct




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BGFalcon

I've had this watch for over 20 years. Still looks great and runs as well as the day my wife gave it to me as a birthday present.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## markot




----------



## asadtiger

Prc 200 quartz for office today 























Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya

an old PRC200


----------



## Bsw_sc

Gentleman XL arrived in mail box this afternoon and the PRX I picked up from the local jewelry store today. These make my first Tissot watches in my collection, I am not terribly familiar with the brand but these watches spoke to me when I saw them. This gent is very comfortable and so light and also makes my first ‘field’ watch. I’ll size the PRX when I get home. 👍👍


----------



## Bsw_sc

As it turns out I didn't need to remove any links. I was concerned with it not having any micro adjustment but fits very well as is with all links


----------



## RM339




----------



## ETA2824-2

PR 100


----------



## Bsw_sc

Love the simplicity


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## naganaga

This lovely all-black Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80 for day 2 (Tissot Tuesday) of my black watch week.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## thegreightone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Grey Tissot Seastar on a grey rubber strap with an old grey sweatshirt.


----------



## ETA2824-2

White SeaStar Seven from 1967


----------



## WichitaViajero

Tissot couturier small second today


----------



## armandob

Seastar 2000 on a white Hirsch strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya

Saturday with White dial PRC200...have a blessing weekend guys


----------



## Bsw_sc

That dial light-play … this is the reason I went with the quartz ! 🏅


----------



## trameline

Tissot Seastar


----------



## sticky




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## ETA2824-2

This one is from 1994. A LE for the Soccer Worldchampionship 1994.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## ETA2824-2

Tissot T-Touch II bought in 2012:


----------



## Tickclic

Tissot Militar ,serial # near the photos upper right edge of the plate is 1338053, placing it as made in 1943, from the 3 Tissot serial # /year produced lists I saw.
It has a full sweep second hand which I would have assumed came later.
The movement looks OK, I'm sure it needs servicing. The inside of the caseback is oddly not marked Tissot, just "Acier Inoxydable" didn't photograph the inside of the case. The caseback outside has serial 1334051, from my understanding don't usually match the movement serial#.
The case is in poor shape, looks like bronze? It is slightly corroded. Do the hands look correct?
Any comments on this rather unattractive "camo " colored Militar would be most welcome thanks, Jim


----------



## hoots24

Just got this in last night I’m enjoying it so far


----------



## WichitaViajero

Tissot couturier small seconds


----------



## Barbababa

35mm PRX


----------



## hymie.lipschitz




----------



## fyioska

35mm on 6.25 inch wrist.









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## hymie.lipschitz




----------



## Paxman

Tissot Tuesday


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## ck13

Bump!









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## RM339




----------



## Dr Doxa

Check out the dial…..


----------



## trameline




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## hoots24

Tissot Gentleman on a Hirsch leather strap


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## EncounterID

It was ten years ago around this time of the year when I bought my first mechanical watch - a white Tissot Visodate. I wore it and loved it for 8 years, but wasn’t wearing it as much toward the end (changed of taste, was following the sport watch trend) and decided to sell it. I recently found a great deal on a blue version and couldn’t pass it up. Wearing it brings back fond memories of my first mechanical watch. I remember weddings, birthdays, spending time with friends where I wore that Visodate. I hope the owner I sold it to is loving it and building memories with it as much as I did. This new Visodate is a keeper. Took me ten years to figured it out 😂


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Robert Bays

Supersport Chronograph


----------



## MitchCumsteen

hymie.lipschitz said:


> View attachment 16574153


Love your username!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife and her Tissot PR 100 with diamonds, mother of pearl and two tone bezel and bracelet:


----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## EncounterID

Got a new Fluco Biarritz grey strap for the visodate. I think blue and grey works well together.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

SteelerinTX said:


> View attachment 16641836


Interesting strap, can you share details?


----------



## SteelerinTX

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Interesting strap, can you share details?


Yellow Python from Mansarea out of Spain. I've purchased several straps from them and the quality is top notch.






WATCH STRAP PYTHON BACK YELLOW SHINY


watch strap handmade with genuine python snake skin yellow for panerai oris steinhart zenith zenton armida etc



mansarea.com


----------



## Robert Bays




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

SteelerinTX said:


> Yellow Python from Mansarea out of Spain. I've purchased several straps from them and the quality is top notch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH STRAP PYTHON BACK YELLOW SHINY
> 
> 
> watch strap handmade with genuine python snake skin yellow for panerai oris steinhart zenith zenton armida etc
> 
> 
> 
> mansarea.com


Thanks!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just delivered!!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Someguy2022

Tissot SuperSport Chrono 😘👌🏻 I love the black leather strap but seems to not want to conform to my wrist as well as a bracelet would, so I’m considering installing a bracelet., we’ll see…


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Someguy2022

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i need to get one of these but in black. Love the raised logo and clean dial. 😘🤌🏻


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Loevhagen

The honeymoon phase is always the best time.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Seastar from 1976


----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## copernicus_drank

Bought the PRX about a month ago and has been my go-to for obvious reasons, made the conscious effort to switch it up today. Memphis didn't get a ton of play until I switched the cheap looking strap it came with for alligator embossed. Really breathed some new life into it imo.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Someguy2022

…can’t get enough of this one lately.


----------



## naganaga

This elegant vintage Tissot Stylist two-hander for Throwback Thursday!


----------



## Tyco




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## camit34

My Nicky Hayden (RIP) T-Race


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Loevhagen

It could happen:


----------



## Loevhagen

Or, did it happen already?


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## TedG954




----------



## omegagmt

Loevhagen said:


> Or, did it happen already?
> 
> View attachment 16673537


Just bought the blue one today. The AD had the green and I tried it on before pulling the trigger. The blue just speaks to me. Now I’m thinking the green will be the more sought after . Really thinking about exchanging it for the green. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Loevhagen

omegagmt said:


> Just bought the blue one today. The AD had the green and I tried it on before pulling the trigger. The blue just speaks to me. Now I’m thinking the green will be the more sought after . Really thinking about exchanging it for the green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## Loevhagen

Here's the green and the blue. The green is really very dark and "sophisticated". I like both.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## abstractreality

The only one I have, but it's tops in my collection.


----------



## RM339




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## RedVee

TedG954 said:


> View attachment 16675550​


Ohhh, what’s that?


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## caribiner23

My daughter's Tissot, just back from the jeweler:


----------



## TedG954

RedVee said:


> Ohhh, what’s that?


Tissot Navigator N250
Vintage 1990s


----------



## omegagmt

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 16679212


Green lookin’ good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyboy88




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Bays




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SammyD84




----------



## rockchalk06




----------



## jinzhouy




----------



## RedVee




----------



## maliboo74

Arrived yesterday.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## SimpleFreak

Really enjoying this Chrono XL Vintage!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## Silvek




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Bsw_sc

Tried a thin Horween leather strap on her and I like it


----------



## JNW1




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Loevhagen

Destro PRX this evening in the sunset.


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Loevhagen

This morning on my way to work.:












This evening:


----------



## Leon O




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Tickclic

I would like to know what the E. Stands for, and approximate age of my watch shown here.
I have seen a couple other E. Tissots on ebay with the E.
Found this very old E.Mathey Tissot pocket watch on the web.
Any info on the E.?
Thanks.


----------



## sal4

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 again today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Tickclic said:


> I would like to know what the E. Stands for, and approximate age of my watch shown here.
> I have seen a couple other E. Tissots on ebay with the E.
> Found this very old E.Mathey Tissot pocket watch on the web.
> Any info on the E.?
> Thanks.
> View attachment 16746545
> View attachment 16746550



The company was founded in1886 by Edmond Mathey-Tissot... ...I guess it's E for Edmond.

By the way, Tissot and Mathey-Tissot are unrelated companies.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathey-Tissot


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Wardakhyn

Gentleman, green dial


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jim Dollares

rockchalk06 said:


> View attachment 16701097


Stunner, what reference is this?


----------



## dimkasta

I need to wear this more often...


----------



## rockchalk06

Jim Dollares said:


> Stunner, what reference is this?


T0864071603100


----------



## wingfoot67

Marv Sabino said:


> PRS516 on Ducati Black & Red Premium NATO Strap
> 
> View attachment 8757042





dimkasta said:


> I need to wear this more often...


Got the Ballade out today


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## vithic

Not sure if this is sacrilege, but I realized that my Bond NATO has the correct dimensions for my PR100.


----------



## RM339




----------



## A4S

Bucherer Blue


----------



## vithic

Just got home with my new Tissot Seastar 36mm Blue. From when I saw that these new "Unisex" models were announced I knew that Tissot would eventually make me buy one, and they didn't disappoint. Excellent size for those of us with smaller wrists. We finally get to experience how a diver fits those of you with normal sized wrists.


----------



## Jim Dollares

vithic said:


> Just got home with my new Tissot Seastar 36mm Blue. From when I saw that these new "Unisex" models were announced I knew that Tissot would eventually make me buy one, and they didn't disappoint. Excellent size for those of us with smaller wrists. We finally get to experience how a diver fits those of you with normal sized wrists.
> 
> View attachment 16793626
> 
> 
> View attachment 16793847


Looks killer bromigo, I hope they release these with a mechanical movement


----------



## mediasapiens




----------



## vithic

Jim Dollares said:


> Looks killer bromigo, I hope they release these with a mechanical movement


I'm actually happy with the Precidrive. It's my first and only thermocompensated quartz, and I've already got mechanical watches that will need expensive maintenance or a movement exchange way sooner than any quartz. 🙂


----------



## Jim Dollares

vithic said:


> I'm actually happy with the Precidrive. It's my first and only thermocompensated quartz, and I've already got mechanical watches that will need expensive maintenance or a movement exchange way sooner than any quartz. 🙂


Makes a lot of sense, half my collection is quartz but I want my next purchase to be mechanical Didn't know it is thermocompensated, I own a haq from Breitling which I enjoy a lot. What is the precision of the Tissot?


----------



## vithic

Jim Dollares said:


> Makes a lot of sense, half my collection is quartz but I want my next purchase to be mechanical Didn't know it is thermocompensated, I own a haq from Breitling which I enjoy a lot. What is the precision of the Tissot?


+/- 10 seconds per year. The movement is F05.412 with HeavyDrive *and* PreciDrive. Some technical documentation can be found here.

_"Tissot uses the ETA F05.412 caliber to power the Seastar 1000. It features HeavyDrive technology for shock resistance and PreciDrive technology for phenomenal accuracy of ±10 seconds per year. That’s eight to ten times greater accuracy than with a standard quartz movement, and it is on par with the revered Grand Seiko 9F calibers. With the stock Renata 371 battery installed, the movement provides roughly four years of battery life."_


----------



## SammyD84




----------



## ETA2824-2

As blue as a watch can be ...


----------



## vithic




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## vithic




----------



## bearwithwatch

Tissot T063.637.16.037.00


----------



## ILM4rcio

My just purchased PRX 35mm PVD gold


----------



## A4S




----------



## Jonathan T

ILM4rcio said:


> My just purchased PRX 35mm PVD gold


man that PVD gold looks nice!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ILM4rcio

Jonathan T said:


> man that PVD gold looks nice!


Thanks! It feels super vintage and never too kitsch, the problem is the availability.


----------



## Jim Dollares

ILM4rcio said:


> My just purchased PRX 35mm PVD gold


Is Tissot offering leather straps for the 35mm? This would look killer also on an integrated black leather strap


----------



## ILM4rcio

Small update from today's flight.


----------



## Cougar17

Le Locle









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracer




----------



## singularityseven

Got the PRX Bucherer Blue a few days ago and giving it a some wrist time:


----------



## sal4

Tissot PRC200 T114.417.11.057.00 chronograph today. This is a recent purchase, and my second Tissot. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch

Tissot T063.637.16.057.00


----------



## vithic




----------



## Deity42

1975 I think.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## HammyMan37

At the shore


----------



## Deity42




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## sal4

Tissot Seastar 2000 T120.607.11.041.00 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

ceebee said:


> View attachment 16842018
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice Seastar ceebee!


----------



## ceebee

Dark and raining 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cougar17

Le Locle today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Cougar17

This one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Tissot PRC200 T114.417.11.057.00 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A4S




----------



## joseph80




----------



## VipinLJ

My old but trusty PRS200


----------



## RM339




----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## VipinLJ

Tissot Quickster


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## ETA2824-2

T-Touch II Rhodium


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bnrowdy




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hammy1976

View attachment 16910661
View attachment 16910661


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## asadtiger

Tissot seastar 1000 diver that was introduced in 2003...I think I am the last to have found a NOS example in a store window a few days ago and bought it 









Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## joseph80




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## acrolyu2

T-One


----------



## Relo60




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## BRN




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BRN




----------



## Ytk

Visodate on Patek strap..


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ILM4rcio

My Goldy


----------



## powerste

New T Touch Connect Solar, Jungfraubahn Swiss Edition

After a week looking at the Jungfrau from my hotel balcony and passing this in the local watch shop's window, I couldn't resist - had to grab it as a souvenir before leaving Wengen. Not to mention the ad for it (displaying 3454m, altitude of the Jungfraujoch 'Top of Europe' station) is plastered on trains all over the region.


----------



## RM339




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Day 2 on the new mesh











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

This has been on my wrist the whole day...


----------



## BRN

Still rocking this fantastic Visodate. I love the ever changing blue dial!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ETA2824-2

BRN said:


> Still rocking this fantastic Visodate. I love the ever changing blue dial!
> 
> View attachment 16963392
> 
> 
> View attachment 16963391


Be careful! Laptops are highly magnetic! 
A wonderful classic Dress-Watch! 😘


----------



## trameline




----------



## BRN

ETA2824-2 said:


> Be careful! Laptops are highly magnetic!


That’s a complete brain lapse on my part! Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## Cougar17

Le Locle to










Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## acrolyu2

Tissot T-One Powermatic 80


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82




----------



## BRN




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## j1r3aw

My son was gifted this watch by a family friend and didn't have a chance to have it sized before returning to college. He's coming home this coming weekend for a visit, so I got it sized for him.
I had to try it on of course and have to admit that it feels very nice on the wrist and looks quite sharp!


----------



## acrolyu2




----------



## trameline




----------



## ETA2824-2

Tissot PR 100-Chrono from 1994. Still running at +1.5 s/month. It is a Special
Edition created for the soccer world championship 1994. Gift from my wife.


----------



## dancl82




----------



## A4S

Bucherer Blue edition 😊


----------



## BRN

ETA2824-2 said:


> Tissot PR 100-Chrono from 1994. Still running at +1.5 s/month. It is a Special
> Edition created for the soccer world championship 1994. Gift from my wife.
> 
> View attachment 16996816


I’m usually not a fan of gold two tone watches but your chronograph looks tastefully done. What movement does it use?


----------



## ETA2824-2

BRN said:


> I’m usually not a fan of gold two tone watches but your chronograph looks tastefully done. What movement does it use?


ETA 251.272
Phantastic quality. Hours can be adjusted without stopping the movement.
The watch cost around CHF 400 ($ 400) 28 years ago. That says a lot about the quality.
I suspect that the movement is temperature compensated but did not find any information
about it.


​


----------



## BRN

ETA2824-2 said:


> ETA 251.272
> Phantastic quality. Hours can be adjusted without stopping the movement.
> The watch cost arount CHF 400 ($ 400) 28 years ago. That says a lot about the quality.
> I suspect that the movemnt is temperature compensated but did not find any information
> about it.
> 
> 
> ​


Those ETA quartz movements are bomb proof! 
Your wife has great taste!


----------



## Dlbernau

Steel/Gold Gentleman


----------



## vithic




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## BRN

One month since getting it and it hasn’t left my wrist.


----------



## dancl82

A perfect panda


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## vithic




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## BRN




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## vithic




----------



## ill-phill

Today the T-Touch Connect Solar with the crazy bright lume...


----------



## Relo60




----------



## vithic

Tissot Seastar 36mm


----------



## sal4

Tissot PRC200 T114.417.11.057.00 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vithic

Tissot Seastar 36mm in the snow.


----------



## FillmoreFingers

Usually it's this. I'm a Tissot guy through-and-through but must confess I'm not a fan of some of the new versions of older models. I have this PRC 200 Chrono Automatic with the white face as well as a quartz version (the black/yellow) variety, and one of the Tour De France Chrono XLs from about five years ago.


----------



## BRN




----------



## trameline




----------



## RM339




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## acrolyu2




----------



## sal4

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## acrolyu2




----------



## McChicken

Tissot Classic III Day Date. The last of the old school 2836-2's. Sub second accuracy.


----------



## trameline




----------



## Andrei Mihaila

My most expensive watch ever


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Today I'm wearing my black Couturier. I like this watch so much that now i have both colors, white and black. Pictures don't do it justice, in reality its so much nicer.


----------



## Delugs

Green PRX on a Green Rubber Strap


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

It looks stunning on this rubber strap. Too bad its just indecently expensive for me


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Relo60




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jowens




----------



## asadtiger

It was a PRX kind of day


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## trameline




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ls10

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

White Couturier today.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Tissot PRC200 (T114.417.11.057.00)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------

